# المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا (على هيئة فصول فى المرفقات)



## saidnaggar (30 ديسمبر 2008)

أقدم اليوم للأخوة الزملاء الفصل الثانى حتى الفصل السابع من كتابى المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا (تم أصدار الكتاب من قبل بنسخة البريمافيرا Ver 1 سنة 1996) على هيئة فصول فى المرفقات وسأوالى نشر باقى الكتاب و أسال الأخوة الزملاء بالدعاء لى بظهر الغيب
أخوكم مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## saidnaggar (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا*

من الفصل الرابع إلى السادس


----------



## saidnaggar (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا*

الفصل السابع


----------



## تامرالمصرى (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (30 ديسمبر 2008)

كنت اريد ان اكون اول من يشكرك
ولكنى ادعو اللة لك ان يبارك فى علمك وعمرك
وان يرزقك رزقا حلالا طيبا
وينعم عليك بالصحة والسعادة
انة على ذلك قدير


----------



## anwerbasha (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر أخي ويعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسن احمد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك فى علمك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

لا أعرف ماذا أقول إن ملتقانا فعلا" يفخر بإن يكون أحد أعضائه عالم فى مجاله أمثالكم نحن نملك كوكبه من أحسن مهندسى البرامج الزمنيه على مستوى جميع المنتديات ولنا مشاركات قد تكون فريده من نوعها فعلا" قد أفاددتنى مشاركتكم فعلا" جزاك الله الف خير وأرجو إكمال الكتاب ليتم وضعه فى المكتبه حتى لا يتقادم لإهميته


----------



## المورد العربى (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك واكثر من علمك


----------



## mustafa 2008 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وشفاك من كل داء


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (31 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك مرة اخري يا باشمهندس سعيد
وارجو منك استكمال الكتاب وخصوصا حول الموضوعات التالية
resources
Updating
وفقك اللة لما فية الخير


----------



## يقيني بالله (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
كتاب رائع وممتاز


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

متشكرين جدا على الملفات الرائعة وربنا يوفقك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (1 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## abugteat (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا باش مهندس :7:


----------



## العالم الاكبر (5 يناير 2009)

saidnaggar قال:


> من الفصل الرابع إلى السادس


 


شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## eng_houssam (6 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز وجعله في ميزان حسنتاتك


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (7 يناير 2009)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## حسن احمد (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويا ليت باقى الجزء الثانى


----------



## احمد اللامي (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك وفقك الله ...جار التحميل


----------



## محمد العاني (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ومجهود جدا ممتاز


----------



## Mohammed Barakat (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الوافر


----------



## م.وسيم (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باشا 

لكن 

ممكن 

شرح لبرنامج البريمافيرا الاصدار الاخير السادس


----------



## eng_hema (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاءك اللة الخير الوفير فعلا جامد جدا ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع.
موضوع جميل فعلاً


----------



## nraikhal (22 فبراير 2009)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
thank you


----------



## a.azim (24 فبراير 2009)

[جعل الله ثوابه في ميزان حسناتك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## sallam1998 (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا *بارك الله لك فى علمك*


----------



## bilal_izaddin (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخوك علاء فرج


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الكتب و ربنا يعطينا و نقرأ ما فيها 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (16 أبريل 2009)

كنت اريد ان اكون اول من يشكرك
ولكنى ادعو اللة لك ان يبارك فى علمك وعمرك
وان يرزقك رزقا حلالا طيبا
وينعم عليك بالصحة والسعادة
انة على ذلك قدير


----------



## Eng Momar (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أهلا مهندس سعيد .. سعدت كثيرا عندما رأيت مشاركتك فى المنتدى 
وأتمنى التواصل معك . كناقدالتقيا سابقا منذ سنوات فى مصر

فى انتظار التواصل معكم 
مهندس محمد عمر 
moh_omarعلى الياهو


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 أبريل 2009)

حفظك الله وبارك بك....


----------



## waelanwar (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك الاخ الحبيب


----------



## خالد طه القوصي (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه الكتب


----------



## عمار منصوري (27 مايو 2009)

merci baraka alah fikom


----------



## أسامة أبوخروب (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الكبير
و نرجوا تزويدنا بكل ماهو جديد في هذا المجال


----------



## osamaibraheim (10 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك من كل قلبي


----------



## الصانع (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engahmedezz (10 فبراير 2010)

جزااااكم الله خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng\memo (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير

والله افدتني كثييير بموضوعك الرائع


----------



## زهراء1983 (14 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## خذير (14 فبراير 2010)

اسأل الله لك الجنة و زادك الله علما


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (15 فبراير 2010)

زوجك الله من بكر وأسكنك جنانه وأسبغ عليك من نعمة رضوانه فلا سخط بعد ذلك ابدا.........


----------



## email (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

جزااااكم الله خير


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

جزااااكم الله خير


----------



## mohammed gamal m (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sallam1998 (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## alkhazzan (24 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العسكرى (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
جعله الله في ميزانك
*


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (18 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكووووووور*


----------



## nasser kamal (18 أغسطس 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## eng_mamdouh (18 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## hglsgl (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdogeneral (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
اسأل الله ان ينفع بكم وان يوفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة 
اخوكم م/محمد العسكري *


----------



## م محمد كرم (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله لك فى علمك


----------



## ياسر سالمان (13 أكتوبر 2011)

كلمات الشكر كتبت بكل اللغات اللتى نعرفها ... وكلمة شكر منى لن تقدم كثيراً فقد حصلت على كثير من كلمات الشكر ... ربنا يوفقك الى ما فيه الخير وننتظر باقى الاجزاء ان كان لها باقى ...


----------



## فراس الحبال (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayedahmed330 (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك يا الغالي


----------



## engahmed_m86 (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## واثق الخطوه (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

بارك اللة فيك واكثر من علمك


----------



## sadek128 (5 أغسطس 2012)

مهندس سعيد...كتابك اكثر من رائع ....جزاك الل خيرا...هل حضرتك كتبت كتاب يشرح بريمافيرا 6 ؟


----------



## آغاميلاد (7 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد النواري (14 أغسطس 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]شكرا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله
[/FONT]


----------



## عمرالمقالح (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الجنه


----------



## nofal (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (11 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hait aljabri (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا هخي العزيز


----------

